# How to stop the meowing...?



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

Hi,

My cat Ziggy is roughly 1 and a half years old. She adopted me a few weeks ago and on monday she went to the vets to be spayed.

3 days later and she is desperate to go out. She is very adventurous (I have fished her off my roof a few times!) so I don't want to let her out until maybe day 10. 

The problem is.. I have quite a large workload right now and the past 2 days I haven't managed to get any work done. From the time I get home to the time we go to bed at 10 it is constant repeated meowing. She is very vocal anyway but I'm struggling now with this persistant complaining.

I have sat and played with her (not too vigorously due to the stitches) and this seems to distract her but as soon as I stop it's back to the meowing again.

Does anyone have any ideas? I really don't want to risk letting her out yet. Not only is she adventurous but she tends to get into fights with some of the other moggies around (they're all bullies!!) so I am concerned about that affecting her stitches also.

I have an appointment tomorrow at the vets just for a post op check up to make sure everything looks ok (I do love my vets  ) and I will ask for advice then but anything in the mean time would be very helpful.

Charlie

P.S. Sorry if this should be in the "health" section, I figured it's a behaviour thing since it's about her wanting to be outside and not about the spay.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think it is just something you will have to live with for a week or two longer.Apart from diversion tactics there isnt really much that I can suggest.Playing with her to keep her mind occupied,try a treat ball so that she has to find her treats.As you already are aware she has to be restricted to indoors at least until her stitches are out,but I would be inclined to keep her in a week or so longer,to give the inside a proper chance to heal.Good luck hope she settles down.


----------



## goodfre (May 11, 2011)

If you are looking for a pet that will be silent or, at least, not make much noise you should look past getting a cat. While they are considered to be less noisy than a dog, they can create a lot of noise on their own and will meow more than some dogs will bark.

Cats meow to communicate. They do it to communicate with you, your family, or other animals. Some breeds of cat tend to enjoy communicating more than other breeds. Siamese, Manx, and American Wirehair are just some of the cat breeds that meow more than the average feline.

If you spend enough time around your kitty you might notice different sounds of meows. Different meows mean different things. Some reasons for a meow include hunger, thirst, interest in something, disinterest in something, discomfort, contentment, and other things. What constitutes excessive meowing? That is up to you to decide after taking into consideration the breed, health, and stress of your animal.

A cat that is being transitioned to a new home might meow a lot at first. One that is being moved indoors from an outdoor life or from indoors to outdoors will probably make more noise than normal. This should fade as your pet adjusts to the new living arrangement. During breeding season he or she is probably searching for a mate. Consider getting your feline spayed or neutered if he or she isn't already. Make sure that your kitten is getting enough food to eat and has access to fresh water to drink. If there are people showing up or leaving regularly, the meow could be a greeting or a "goodbye." Older cats, sometimes, meow more because of health issues. Some of these issues are normal problems of aging and some require professional assistance. If you suspect this to be the case contact a qualified veterinarian.

Don't rule out that your pet cat might just be trying to get attention from someone. If this is the case continue to ignore your pets requests. If you give attention of any kind in return for meowing you are, only, going to get more meowing. This is assuming that your cat gets attention from someone at some times. If no one is paying any attention to him or her I urge you to consider finding another home for your feline. One thing to remember is to never use punishment to try to alter a pets behavior. Punishment and negative rewards will only get you more negative behavior.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Goodfre, the point of a forum is to read and reply to posts. Not to copy paste droves of useless information which have nothing to do with the original post.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the Forum Charlie&Ziggy, great to have you join us. 

How lovely to see that Ziggy has adopted such a thoughtful & caring slave who only wants what is best for her. Would I be right to assume that you got her from a rescue? (Although the fact that YOU have gotten her spayed suggests that maybe you didn't). If so, did you get much info on her background? If not, how did you come to 'hook up'? 

If Ziggy is *really* used to going outdoors and being adventurous, staying in will be driving her nuts. You & I know it is only temporary but have you ever tried to explain something to a cat who doesn't want to know????  You might find that a Feliway plug-in will help to calm her for the next few days until she is good to go back out.

She is probably just giving it lots of welly because she is bored, frustrated and got too much pent-up energy. Do you have any other cats for her to play with? Once she gets back out, I'm sure she will calm down again.
One other point, she is slightly older at 18mths for spaying. She might just have a few stray hormones rampaging around that will settle in the next few days.

Also, out of pure nosey curiosity, which vets is she with? I live in the area and am just wondering.....


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies..

To the person who just verbally regurgitated information at me... I love my cat, I love that she loves to talk with me. I was just asking how to help keep her from complaining at being indoors due to recently being spayed. This means I also know the cause her meowing. So copying and pasting information, all of which I have previously read on the internet, did not help at all.

Moggybaby:

Thanks for the welcome 

She just turned up in the garden one day, that seems to be how I acrue my cats. I have had cats all my life and have never actively been and got any. My mom is the same way although she recently got two rescue cats. The kitties must be able to sense when there are humans around that will take sympathy on them.

So Ziggy came into my garden, looked a bit skinny but not too bad for a young cat (she looks a lot younger than 18 months), ran straight up to me and promptly jumped on my lap and went to sleep. I didn't let her inside for the first week, then she started coming in the kitchen so I got her a collar with a identification barrel and wrote a note asking her owners to call me. A week later and nothing so I knocked on doors around my street but no one claimed her. I started feeding her, took her to the vets to be microchipped, started her vaccinations again and now she has been spayed also.

I'm so taken with her I have even shifted the course of my life to accomodate her. My housemate is allergic to cats and I told him I would move out (all for one little furbaby!!) but he is taking antihistamines and it doesn't seem to be bothering him much. I am moving to Norwich during the summer for university and have given up the "living in halls experience" in favor of a house so I can have the Zigster with me, although as a mature student all my friends have told me I would hate living in halls anyway.

In short she is now a very looked after, very pampered and spoilt furbaby 

The vets I'm using is Easipetcare at the back of Just for Pets outside Cooper Square. They are very cheap but the care Ziggy and I have experienced is second to none, they really are amazing people. Before moving to Burton I was living in Lichfield and using Pool House Vetinary Surgery for my two rats (who are sadly no longer with me), I wasn't impressed with the friendliness (or lack of) of the staff and the fees were outrageous. I know the staff aren't paid to be nice, they're there to make sure your pet is healthy, but a smile goes a long way.

Since you're in the area, have you ever used Brankley Cattery? Are they as good as they appear? (Not that I'm planning on sticking her in a cattery any time soon, it's just good to know of a good one for emergencies)

I think I may have just written an extremely long post, if you get this far then thanks for reading


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Charlie&Ziggy said:


> Moggybaby:
> 
> Thanks for the welcome


My pleasure. 



> She just turned up in the garden one day, that seems to be how I acrue my cats. I have had cats all my life and have never actively been and got any. My mom is the same way although she recently got two rescue cats. The kitties must be able to sense when there are humans around that will take sympathy on them.
> 
> So Ziggy came into my garden, looked a bit skinny but not too bad for a young cat (she looks a lot younger than 18 months), ran straight up to me and promptly jumped on my lap and went to sleep. I didn't let her inside for the first week, then she started coming in the kitchen so I got her a collar with a identification barrel and wrote a note asking her owners to call me. A week later and nothing so I knocked on doors around my street but no one claimed her. I started feeding her, took her to the vets to be microchipped, started her vaccinations again and now she has been spayed also.
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww, that is lovely!!!! Well done you for taking her on and being totally prepared to turn your life upside down for her. You're a star. Funny how cats always know where the soft-touches live though innit.... 



> The vets I'm using is Easipetcare at the back of Just for Pets outside Cooper Square. They are very cheap but the care Ziggy and I have experienced is second to none, they really are amazing people.


*THAT* was why I asked. I have also recently started using them and think they are the best thing since sliced bread when it comes to vets. Truly wonderful - from the reception staff to the nurses to the vets themselves. The way you spoke of them made me think that you must be with them as there is no other vet in Burton that you could say that of.  I too have used Pool House in the past but it has been a while. I got on ok with them although they were expensive. I think since they relocated they have probably changed quite considerably.



> Since you're in the area, have you ever used Brankley Cattery? Are they as good as they appear? (Not that I'm planning on sticking her in a cattery any time soon, it's just good to know of a good one for emergencies)


My boys have never been in a cattery so am unable to advise in this I'm afraid. I have brilliant neighbours who do any cat-sitting I need.

Please post up some pics of your new little lady, we LURVE our piccies around here. I can guarantee that she will be greatly admired.


----------



## Charlie&Ziggy (May 19, 2011)

Once I can take her cone off then I will take pictures to put on here. At the moment I can't  she instantly pulls at her stitches. She is the most gorgeous kitty cat I think I have ever seen (although I'm biased  ) with the longest whiskers!

Yay for Easipetcare! Off there in an hour actually for Ziggy's check up. I knew a vet who worked for Pool House so I know that the quality of care there is good, I just never found the staff who dealt with my ratties to be friendly and it really did cost a fortune for such little tiny babies.

Will definitely post pics soon... keep your eyes peeled


----------



## goodfre (May 11, 2011)

I'm really really sorry for my post reply if it didn't 
suit with yours I'm just trying to help
share my own help i can render to the forum
not you calling my reply a copy and paste once again i am so 
sorry


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

goodfre said:


> I'm really really sorry for my post reply if it didn't
> suit with yours I'm just trying to help
> share my own help i can render to the forum
> not you calling my reply a copy and paste once again i am so
> sorry


trying to help is good and all, but...

It literally had no relevance to the post though. Saying don't get a cat if you don't like meowing, implying that the person did not already have a cat.

Telling them to get it spayed, when the post says it was spayed last week. And to give it some food? It is clearly a bit annoyed its being cooped up after a spay...

Help is great but all that info could have been got from google and none of it related to the OP.


----------

